# 15x7 wheels ???



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Guys what do you think of this I got this from ebay for $130total 4 of them including free shipping. They are used and are 15x7 and use 195/50/15 tires. From the look of it I think it would fit my 1989 2 dr. sedan. Tell me what you think


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

I got some of those...similar anyway, same size....they fit on my B11, so it should work on yours. I'm useing the same series tire too.


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

they should fit jsut fine. if they rub then do the rolling the fender with a bat fix.


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

BeEleven said:


> *I got some of those...similar anyway, same size....they fit on my B11, so it should work on yours. I'm useing the same series tire too. *


do they stick out beyond the fender? Hope not


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

They didn't come out beyond the fender, or at least i didn't notice when I test fitted...you may have to bang in the rear wheel wells slightly and I also heard that the rear trailing arms need an inch or two of grinding, but that's on a B11. The front end of my car is more similar to yours and I haven't noticed any clearance issues there.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

There are a few guys running 205/??/16's without much of a problem. If the profile is too high, beat the hell outta the fender or get a lower profile perhaps. THose are really nice, who is the maker?


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

I run 205/50/15's on 15x6.5 wheels w/ 40 mm offset. The offset is the trick.

John


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *There are a few guys running 205/??/16's without much of a problem. If the profile is too high, beat the hell outta the fender or get a lower profile perhaps. THose are really nice, who is the maker? *


I'm not 100% sure but it looks like they're American Racing or Eagle. Only these 2 make wheels like this. Not the best wheels for this underpower car due to the wheels weight but for it price it worth it just hope it doesn't have any hidden damage. I don't have too much faith on ebay used stuff.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

I got mine from blownb310 and they're genuine nissan '97 OEM altima wheels and they look exactly like those, except I know for a fact that they're quality, only 16.5 lbs a peice too...not bad if you ask me


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *There are a few guys running 205/??/16's without much of a problem. If the profile is too high, beat the hell outta the fender or get a lower profile perhaps. THose are really nice, who is the maker? *


Ya, I WAS running 205/40/16's on 16X71/2" rims. The bigger beefier KN13 swaybars made it a lot harder to make them rub the fenders. Just roll them.


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

now I just need some cheap 195/50 for the 1st try so if it dosn't fit which is possible due to crazy offset sometimes I can sell it without lossing to much on new tire....the wheels I'm sure I can make back the $$$

These things are my final add on for this car after that I'll post of pic on here...maybe another 2-3 weeks

is there a way to mount the tire at home?


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

nyit240 said:


> *
> is there a way to mount the tire at home? *


No, not really. Especially if you have mags.


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Webfoot said:


> *No, not really. Especially if you have mags. *


O god damn!

7 per wheels is a little to much


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

nyit240 said:


> *O god damn!
> 
> 7 per wheels is a little to much *


get a job.


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Webfoot said:


> *get a job. *


 beCAUSE i'm CHEAP!!! doesn't MEAN!! I don't HAVE a JOB!!! 

We have to be real the value of our car is around $400 $30 is alot to spend on it. I just send the seller the $$$ but he say he send me the wrong wheels.......hope it's not one of those Ebay scam again..... 

btw  I have a job i design & build what u live in


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

nyit240 said:


> * beCAUSE i'm CHEAP!!! doesn't MEAN!! I don't HAVE a JOB!!!
> 
> We have to be real the value of our car is around $400 $30 is alot to spend on it. I just send the seller the $$$ but he say he send me the wrong wheels.......hope it's not one of those Ebay scam again.....
> 
> btw  I have a job i design & build what u live in *


Figure around 16$ea for mounting AND balancing. I don't like to put a price on safety. Quality tires and suspension before performance engine. 
I don't live in a cardboard box OR a trailer lol.
What can you do about a guy that takes the money and don't put out the product? I'm having similar probs w/ebay. 20 days gone by and still no product. I emailed the seller and he replied with a phone # to call him. (I'm saving up for another Sentra so I don't want to spend on the LD. And you thought YOU were cheap lol.)


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Webfoot said:


> *Figure around 16$ea for mounting AND balancing. I don't like to put a price on safety. Quality tires and suspension before performance engine.
> I don't live in a cardboard box OR a trailer lol.
> What can you do about a guy that takes the money and don't put out the product? I'm having similar probs w/ebay. 20 days gone by and still no product. I emailed the seller and he replied with a phone # to call him. (I'm saving up for another Sentra so I don't want to spend on the LD. And you thought YOU were cheap lol.) *



If they reply that means there's still hope. This guy just say his girlfriend send the wrong wheels and thats all and didn't reply at all. His selling another sets on ebay right now and it looks like crap so I think thats the set the idiot send me and blame his girlfriend. 

Trying to have ebay to do anything is a pain and paypal which is also ebay don't give a $hit.


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

wow I send him a letter saying I'm keeping his email just in case and he suddenly reply with this




seller says

Hello,

I know I already sent you an email saying that I got the right rims on the way. 
What I don't appreciate is the fact that I could have decline to sell to you in
the first place because of the whole shipping thing. By the way I ate the cost
for the packaging which was another $24.00 that I should have been asking you
for the money if you wanted the rims. U said you didn't care if it two month to
get there in shipping, but your all worried about a little mistake. I'm sorry I
could email you back, but working 12 hour shifts takes a lot out of a person. 
Today was the first time I checked my email in like two days. I've already left
you your positive feedback. So I'll make sure though in the future not to do
business with someone that can't handle if a person makes an honest mistake. 

Joe


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

OK got the wheels today and the size is 15x7 and offset is 36

would it fit the car and what type of tire(size) should I get.

Need help.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

nyit240 said:


> *OK got the wheels today and the size is 15x7 and offset is 36
> 
> would it fit the car and what type of tire(size) should I get.
> 
> Need help. *


What do you mean by "offset 36" ? I was running 7 1/2 X 16's.


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Webfoot said:


> *What do you mean by "offset 36" ? I was running 7 1/2 X 16's. *


offset u know..... the center of the wheel to the outer / inner of the wheel +/- 

anyway I test fitted them on the front and the back and here are some pics without tire. My steelies steel have some OK tires on so I'm waiting to run them real thin before replacing them.

It looks like the front and the rear has alot of tire space but it look more like the biggest size tire I can use is 195/55/15.....

BTW do 195/50/15 tire fit on 15"x7" wheel? those wheels are WIDDDE real wide and it look like it's gonna extent beyong the front fender once I have tire on....just look at the pic andlet me know what u think guys....  


























wider does not look better









OK this got nothing to do with sentra but isn't she hot found it in my imaging account































back to topic, I'm looking at this tire at tirerack.com $40 each Kumho ECSTA 711


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

What, too lazy to put on all four lug nuts Or did ya hurry up and put em on so you can look at the chick


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

those look pretty nice. Oh yeah, the wheels and tire are nice too  Anyways, the way that the wheel kind of sticks out a little makes me think the offset isn't too far off but looks like it might rub in the back. Seems like i read somewhere that that size tire would fit on that rim.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

15x7 wheel....i think 205 works instead of 195....although i'll imagine it doesn't make much difference. I've been looking at 16's for my pulsar...i've figured a 16x7.5 with tires of 205/45 would fit..with the correct offset. No money right now so i could care less...but yeah, i've been told that 205 works on 7.5 and 7

p.s.....like the chick


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> *those look pretty nice. Oh yeah, the wheels and tire are nice too  Anyways, the way that the wheel kind of sticks out a little makes me think the offset isn't too far off but looks like it might rub in the back. Seems like i read somewhere that that size tire would fit on that rim. *


O now i'm worry I didn't check the rear to closely now I may need to double check but I can alway cut some stuff out.

now all I need is to get my hand on a credit car to order so tires

When I steer would the front wheels with wide tires rope on the inner wall.........one reason I'm not considering 205 at all is because the wheel is 3/4 inch from touching the struts and if i mount a fat tire it would diff. rope

the chick pics i hope i didn't break any forom rules but I feel this forum need some refreshmen sometime(just sometimes)


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

thats true...205 would make the tread considerably closer to the strut..what little room there was stock wasn't much. and yeah...a little refreshment...say once a week? and i dont think anyone is gonna complain even if it did break rules


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

http://community.webshots.com/photo/76043567/76045414tnkCAE those are 16x7.5" rims with 205/40/16's. Of course their history now but they worked fine especially with the KN13 swaybarsand new struts. If I had a bunch of fat ass girlfriends riding in back, rolling the rear fenders in would be a must. It worked ok for daily driving.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

looks nice...but i think the pulsar would be just different enough from the sentra. i mean on my car it might be just a little different to mean something.


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Anyway I got these







on tirerack.com for $180

tire size is 195/50/15

it's the smallest i can get for these wheels and hopefully front and rear will clear well. if not and if there's any roping in the wheel well there would be alot of bitch about it since the car didn't belong to me(I have an uninsure 240SX

should have it up and on by next week but $180 OUCH!!!!


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Well I got the wheels and tires on today. I took some pic but someone borrow my digi cam so I have t wait until maybe tomorrow to post it u and see what u guys think. 

For now without pic the 195/50/15 is perfect for the 15x7 with 36 offset. It's almost the same size as the stock 13" steelies with 185/70/13. From clear well no robbing all the way steer. the back is tighter but there's still about inch or so of space all over. 

The tires is not overly size and boldgy. ride height seems higher. Way better then I expected.

Now the down side. 

Although the back has less space it hides the wheel in to the wheel well just fine. Nothing's sticking out. The front has more space but he wheel stick out. it pretty obvious and it kills the looks a little(if people think the b12 is pretty)

With these new combo the car looks cartoony the wheels looks somewhat too bigger on the car. a 14x7 should look nicer(I'll post the pics ASAP!!!!)

Eventhough the diameter is almost the same the car seems to accelarate slower. I think the OEM wheels are much lighter with softer 70 tires. these tires are harder and the wheels are heavier(this is the part I hate the most)

The front definately need alignment fast. The front self steer on uneven road way to easily now. but the car was out of alignment before.

The suspension surprise me by not tussing the car around as much when I hit some bumps it seems the heavy wheel is pulling the car to the ground. The down size to this is the ride is slighty rougher but not so much as lowering the spring(not even close)

Well that's all to report for now.

O installation cost me $47 and if wasn't for me standing around looking over then when they mount the tire they would have install the wrong tread direction.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Im running the same thing on my 92 and had them on an 89 previously.... on the 92 205/50 wernt a problem... On the 89 they would be fine unless your dropped and then theyll scrub... Id stick with the 195/50 to be safe.... Theres not a BIG difference in size or Perf.... and the 195/ or 205/ fits the 7" rim perfectly.... I hate when the rim sticks out past the tire..... Dont you????


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

> _ I hate when the rim sticks out past the tire..... Dont you???? [/B]_


_ 

TOTALLY agree!

 

but it's just the front BUT hey we can brag about having 7" wide tire instead of those winnie 6.5" 

OK still haven't gotten the digicam back yet but should be able to get it by monday and by then I should gotten my alignment done and should be able to report what I really think 

Anyway as for today the car self steer like crazy and it's getting worst......on some road it's ok one slightly slope to side road the steering seems very loose and it would pull quick left or right real fast. I have to constantly on the steering real tight.


anyone know why?_


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Check all of your suspension bushings. Replace all that are worn. My lower control arm bushing in the rear worn away and wasn't there. Before I knew it, the mount cracked when I went over railroad tracks and eventually busted, so know i'm without a car. I recommend everyone the check your suspension bushings every year, hell, make it every month and replace all that desinigrated away or damaged. Larger tires will only make it worse!!


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Check all of your suspension bushings. Replace all that are worn. My lower control arm bushing in the rear worn away and wasn't there. Before I knew it, the mount cracked when I went over railroad tracks and eventually busted, so know i'm without a car. I recommend everyone the check your suspension bushings every year, hell, make it every month and replace all that desinigrated away or damaged. Larger tires will only make it worse!! *


o ur scaring me I will do that once I have time but as for now it's feels like the front is really actin up when i turn I hear something like spring loss in front


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

Well here's a small pic of my car with the rims on.......everything is stock except the wheels. I think it looks OK 

I haven't done the alignment yet cause I have to work from 12 to 8 weekly so I hope I would wake up on time this week to have it done and report to u guys how these wheels and tires perform. for now it helps alot going into turns I can drive alot faster and feel much safer










O BTW is this the nicest b12 on here or what will beside the turbo ones


----------

